# Hardwood plywood source Southern Michigan



## Chocdog (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi all,
I am about ready to start on 3 bedroom sets including built in closets, beds and computer desks.
The majority of most of the items will be built from solid wood but I still need som panel products.
The woods of choice are cherry and walnut. I have suppliers for the hardwoods but I am having 
Difficulty finding suppliers for 3/4 walnut and cherry plywood. I am in the Ann Arbor area.
If anybody can recommend a source they have used it would be appreciated. I'd be willing to 
Travel a bit of it was worth it.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've never been there, but try LL Johnson.
http://theworkbench.com/plywood.php


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Johnson's is the best place for plywood and hardwood lumber. I wish I was closer.


----------



## Chocdog (Aug 31, 2014)

> Johnson s is the best place for plywood and hardwood lumber. I wish I was closer.
> 
> - Redoak49


I have been meaning to get over there to check them out. Sounds like you have used them before. What was your opinion on their overall selection and services? Did you ever schedule deliveries or did you pickup?


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

I've bought cherry ply from Chelsea Lumber and Fingerle, not sure about Walnut but they might be able to special order it. Toledo Plywood's website says they have both, but you might call ahead and check if it's a special order product.

I'm in Ann Arbor too, where are you getting the hardwood from? I haven't found a source for reasonably priced hardwood that isn't an hour or more away. It would also be nice if there was a source for baltic birch that wasn't Fingerle at $125 a sheet for 3/4.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Johnson's workbench has excellent hardwood plywood. I buy my quartersawn red oak plywood from them and it has awesome figure. The hardwood is also great. I have had them deliver to me before, it was $80 to deliver it 90 mi. away. It was $80 for the oak and poplar the plywood was free with the order.


----------



## Chocdog (Aug 31, 2014)

> I ve bought cherry ply from Chelsea Lumber and Fingerle, not sure about Walnut but they might be able to special order it. Toledo Plywood s website says they have both, but you might call ahead and check if it s a special order product.
> 
> I m in Ann Arbor too, where are you getting the hardwood from? I haven t found a source for reasonably priced hardwood that isn t an hour or more away. It would also be nice if there was a source for baltic birch that wasn t Fingerle at $125 a sheet for 3/4.
> 
> - Scott C.


I have used Armstrong in Highland on 59. Their prices were reasonable. I am planning on trying to use Eberly Woods for the bulk of the hardwood. He has great prices and will custom cut.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

all good places mentioned. you could call b&b heartwoods right there in aa,too.
also northville lumber. idk if theydeal in hardwood ply, but the cedar i got there was top notch.
but personally if i wasyou id take theride to johnsons…..with a trailer and a few extra dollars.



> -
> I have used Armstrong in Highland on 59. Their prices were reasonable. I am planning on trying to use Eberly Woods for the bulk of the hardwood. He has great prices and will custom cut.
> 
> - Kurt T. Kneller


that there place is awesome! i just love browsing the barns. every time ive come out of there with waymore than intended.

for anyone going there, its cash and checks only if im not mistaken.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

> It would also be nice if there was a source for baltic birch that wasn t Fingerle at $125 a sheet for 3/4.


You can special order it from Menard's in 4×8 sizes. There a packaging fee of around $10-$15, because it comes strapped to a sheet of OSB for protection.


----------

